# صيانة شبكات الصرف الصحي( حصريا لملتقى المهندسين العرب )



## م. ضياء الدين (29 أبريل 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قمت بالاعداد لعدد من المواضيع ولاني ابغي بها وجه الله سبحانه وتعالى قررت ان انشرها في هذا الملتقى باسمي المستعار ( م. ضياءالدين ) 
كما اني اهدي الاعداد لموضوعي هذا لارواح والدي ووالدتي سائل الله ان يتغمدهم بواسع المغفرة والرحمة 
كما اني لا امانع ان ينقل أي شيئ من ذا الموضوع الى أي مكان شرط ان يدعى لهما بالرحمة من الله


*


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (29 أبريل 2012)

المقدمة

منذ القدم كانت الصيانة وظيفة ثانوية وبدائية سيطر عليها الطابع التقليدي وهو الإصلاح وقت حدوث العطل أو ما يسمى بالصيانة الإسعافية وعندها تدفع إدارة المنشأة أضعاف ما تم توفيره من أموال نتيجة تجاهل تطبيق الصيانة الصحيحة بجميع أنواعها .ومع التطور العلمي والصناعي بدأت العديد من المؤسســـات والهيئات المختلفة في الاعتراف بأهمية الصيانة والاهتمام بأساسياتها وكيفية التخطيط لتطبيقها والاتجاه نحو الاستغناء عن الطرق التقليدية القديمة والاقتنـاع بان الصيانة تساهم في ضبط التكاليف والتنبؤ بآي عطل مفاجئ وتفادى حدوث اى خطا 


ومع تطور تلك النماذج والأبحـاث التي أظهرت أسس ومفاهيم هامة جدا في مجـال التطبيق أصبحت المعرفـة العلمية الخاصـة بإدارة الصيانة أكثر نضوجـا وتطورت برامج الصيانـة لتشمل جميع أنواع الصيانة الوقائيـة والتوقعية و الإسعافية وغيرهـا من أنواع الصيانـة التي تضمن الحفاظ على مكونات المنشأة وزيادة عمرهــا الافتراضي وتقليل التكلفة .

ومن ثم تم إخراج نموذج للصيانة قابل للتطوير والتغيير ليتم تطبيقه وتطويره في جميع المؤسسات التي تهتم بهذا الحقل من حقول المعرفة.


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (29 أبريل 2012)

*مصادر مياه الصرف الصحي*

 
1 المخلفات السائلة المنزلية وتسمى أيضا مياه المجاري وهي المياه المستعملة في الوحدات السكنية والإدارية والمباني العامة وكذلك تشمل المياه المستعملة في الحمامات والمطابخ وغيرها

2 المخلفات السائلة الصناعية وهي المخلفات الناتجة من المياه التي يتم استعمالها في العمليات التصنيع المختلفة وتختلف مكوناتها حسب نوع الصناعة والمواد المستخدمة فيها وقد تحتوي في بعض الأحيان على مواد سامة و مواد ضاره , لذلك لا يسمح بصرفها في الصرف الصحي إلا إذا توفرت فيها الشروط اللازمة 

3 مياه الأمطار وهي المياه التي يتم تجميعها في الصرف أثناء تساقط الأمطار وعادة تكون مصحوبة بالأتربة والمواد العضوية المختلفة 
4 مياه الترشيح وهي المياه الجوفية التي يمكن أن تصل إلى مواسير الصرف إذا كان منسوب المياه الجوفية أعلى من منسوب المواسير وتتوقف كميه هذه المياه على مسامية التربة ودرجة نفاذيتها للماء وعلى نوعية المواسير


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (29 أبريل 2012)

اسلوب تصريف مياه الصرف الصحي 


 عند تصميم أي شبكة لمياه الصرف الصحي فانه يتم دراسة شامله للمنطقة حيث تصمم الشبكة على أساس الانحدار الطبيعي للمياه إلى غرف تفتيش كبيرة حيث ترفع إلى وحدة المعالجة


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (29 أبريل 2012)

مشاكل شبكات الصرف الصحي 


 إن الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى حدوث مشاكل في شبكات الصرف الصحي كثيرة جدا لكن نتيجتها كلها واحدة وهي الاختناق في الشبكة والانسداد مما يودي إلى طفح المياه الأسنة وخروجها إلى الشوارع مما يسبب في خروج الروائح الكريهة وإصابة سكان المنطقة بالإمراض الجلدية المختلفة ويمكن ان يعلل السبب في طفح المجاري أثناء الانسداد إلى إن الشبكة تصمم على أساس الانحدار الطبيعي للمياه فهذا يودي إلى طفحها بالقرب من مكان الانسداد ويمكن تلخيص الأسباب المؤدية إلى انسداد شبكات الصرف الصحي بما يلي 


1- سوء الاستخدام حيث إن كثير من أصحاب الورش الصناعية الصغيرة الذين يفتتحون ورشهم في الأحياء السكنية (النجارة والحدادة وورش تصليح السيارات وورش تغير زيوت السيارات) يرمون بمخلفاتهم بالقرب من منهولات المجاري في الشوارع حيث تنساب بسهولة مع المياه إلى داخل الأنابيب

2- الأعمار المستمر في داخل المدينة حيث ترمى مخلفات البناء بعد غسل البيت أو الشارع في منهولات المجاري وهي مواد قابله للتصلب 

3- الأعمار الافتراضية المنتهية لأغلب شبكات الصرف الصحي فتوجد في مدينة الرمادي مثلا شبكات مضى عليها أكثر من أربعون عاما مما أدى إلى ترهلها من الدخل 

4- وجود مناطق صناعية خاصة داخل المدن وسوء الاستخدام إلى درجه الإهمال من أصحاب تلك المعامل حيث ان اغلب المعامل ( البلوك و حجر التغليف و الأرضيات مثل الشتايكر والكاشي وغيرها ) ذات مخلفات قابلة للتصلب

5- كثره المارة والعجلات في الأسواق تجعل من اقل كميه أمطار نزولا سبب في تجمع كميات كبيره جدا من الأطيان مما يودي إلى الاختناق في الشبكة

6- ترهل التبليط في بعض الشوارع مما يودي إلى دخول الأطيان داخل شبكات الصرف الصحي

7- إعادة التبليط لبعض الشوارع (مع نزول مستوى المنهولات عن المطلوب مما يؤدي إلى طمرها ) مما يودي إلى عدم صيانة خط تلك الشبكة


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (29 أبريل 2012)

قبل الحديث عن الصيانة ومتطلباتها لا بد لنا من التطرق حول أمرين هامين المواسير المستخدمة في الصرف الصحي و وتنبيهات حول الخلطة الخراسانية لأنهما الجزءان الأساسيان في أي شبكة 


 أنواع المواسير المستخدمة في الصرف الصحي 

 تستخدم مواسير متنوعة لصرف المخلفات السائلة وهي مصنوعة من مواد مختلفة مثل الفخار والخرسانة والبلاستك والزهر .......... الخ 
ويراعى في اختيار نوع المواسير الأسس التالية
1- توفرها بالأقطار والكميات المطلوبة
2- مقاومتها للأحمال الخارجية
3- طبيعة التربة ومدى تحملها
4- الأسعار المناسبة
5- سهولة التنفيذ

ومن أهم أنواع المواسير

1- مواسير الفخار الحجري
وتنتج بأقطار تتراوح بين 150 و 600 ملم وتستخدم لخطوط الانحدار فقط , وقدرة تحمها للضغط الداخلي قليلة وتعد من أفضل أنواع المواسير الحاملة لمياه الصرف الصحي لكونها رخيصة الثمن وسهله التركيب والتصنيع ولها عمر افتراضي كبير
2- مواسير الخرسانة العادية
وتنتج بأقطار تصل إلى 300 ملم وبوصلات مرنه مما يساعد على التركيب بدون حدوث أي كسر في حالة هطول التربة
3- مواسير الخرسانة المسلحة
وتنتج بأقطار كبيرة تتراوح بين 600ملم إلى 3000 ملم وبوصلات مرنه وتستخدم في خطوط الانحدار
4- مواسير الفايبر جلاس 
وتنتج بأقطار كبيرة من 600 إلى 3000 ملم وتتميز بخفه وزنها وسهولة تركيبها
5- مواسير بوليفينيل كلوريد 
وتتراوح أقطارها من 150 إلى 300 ملم وهي خفيفة الوزن و سهلة التركيب


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (29 أبريل 2012)

تنبيهات حول الخلطة الخراسانية 


 1 - درجة حرارة الخرسانة عند الصب لا تزيد عن 32o م.
2- يكون الاسمنت من النوع البورتلاندى ومطابق للمقياس AADHTO M85 OR BS12 .
مدة صلاحية الأسمنت المكيس 3 شهور من تاريخ توريده إلى تاريخ إستخدامه .
مدة صلاحية الأسمنت السائب 6 شهور من تاريخ توريده إلى تارخ إستخدامه .
لا يسمح بإستخدام أكثر من نوع من الأسمنت فى المنشأ الخرسانى الواحد .
3 - لا تصب الخرسانة من ارتفاع يزيد عن 1.5م حتى لا يحدث انفصال حبيبي لمحتوياتها . 
4 - بالنسبة للخرسانة المنقولة بواسطة شاحنات رجاجة فإن الوقت المسموح به هو الزمن الذي تستغرقه 300 دورة للشاحنة أو مدة 20 دقيقة أيهما اقل .
5 - يراعى ان تكون درجة حرارة حديد التسليح هي نفس درجة حرارة الخرسانة حتى لا يحدث التصاق رديء ناتج عن اختلاف معامل التمدد الحراري للمادتين . ولذلك يجب حماية قضبان حديد التسليح من أشعة الشمس في الصيف ( أو البرودة في الشتاء ) وذلك برشها بالماء لتبريدها قبل صب الخرسانة .
6 - عند الإضطرار إلى صب الخرسانة فى المياه فيجب زيادة محتوى الأسمنت بمقدار 10 % وبشرط ألا تكون هذه المياه جارية .
7- فى حالة إستخدام المضخات فى الصب يراعى ألا يقل قطر أنبوب الضخ عن 3 أضعاف الحجم الأقصى للحصمة


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (29 أبريل 2012)

تعريف الصيانة

الصيانة هي عمل او مجموعة من الأعمال المنظمة التي تتم على جزء معين او مجموعة من الأجزاء بغرض استرجاع الأصل التالف او الذي سيتلف إلى حالته الأولية التي كان عليها أو الحفاظ علية مما يضمن قيام الأصل بوظيفته وذلك بتكلفة اقتصادية مناسبة
أهمية وأهداف الصيانة

الصيانة عملية مستمرة وذلك لما تتعرض له تلك الشبكات من عوامل تؤثر عليها مثل التآكل والانهيار والردم خلال فترة عمرهــا التشغيلي وتظهر أهـمية الصيانة عندما تحقق الأهداف المرجوة منها
ومن هذه الأهداف

1-المحافظة الدائمة على الحالة الجيدة للشبكة وضمان حسن الأداء 
2- زيادة العمر الافتراضي للشبكة وبالتالي الحصول على أحسن الأداء
3- لإقلال من حدوث الاختناق وما تسببه من مشاكل نتيجة توقف الشبكة او أي جزء منها وإدراجها ضمن تحديد تكاليف الإصلاح والموازنة العامة 

أنواع الصيانة
1-الصيانة الطارئة أو الاسعافية
هي مجموعة العمليات التي تتم للإصلاح نتيجة حدوث تلف أو اختناق مفاجئ أدى الى توقف الشبكة عن العمل وعادة ما يكون السبب في هذا عدم تطبيق الصيانة الوقائية الصحيحة .
2- الصيانة التصحيحية او العلاجية المخططة
هي مجموعة العمليات التي تتم لإصلاح الشبكة حسب خطة زمنية موضوعة تحدد من قبل مصممي الشبكة أو من قبل الفنيين ذو الخبرة القائمين بالصيانة ويتم فيها إجراء عمليات الإصلاح على بعض الأجزاء بهدف إعادة استعمالها مرة أخرى مثل إصلاح الجزء المتآكل أو المتشقق باللحام ويتم فيها أيضا عمليات الضبط والمعايرة لبعض أجزاء الشبكةالتي تحتاج الى ذلك

3- الصيانة الوقائية
هي مجموعة الفحوصات والخدمات التي تتم للشبكة بصفة دورية حسب خطة زمنية محددة من قبل لمعالجة اى قصور إن وجد قبل حدوث الاختناق أو التوقف عن العمل 
وتحدد عمليات الصيانة الوقائية يومية أسبوعية شهرية حيث يتم عمل الفحص الدوري الظاهري للأجزاء وتغيير بعض الأجزاء البسيطة إذا لزم الامر 
وتعد الصيانة الوقائية من أهم أنواع الصيانة وقد تنبهت جميع المؤسسات والهيئات الى ذلك واتجهت معظمها الى تطبيقها في جميع الأقسام

مميزات تطبيق الصيانة الوقائية

1-تقليل المصاريف مع تحديد الإجراءات والتكلفة
2-تخفيض مخزون قطع الغيار
3-التقليل والحد من ساعات العمل الإضافية
4-موازنة الموارد
5-الصيانة تتم بنظام مخطط يضع الشبكة دائما في حالة الاستعداد التام للعمل

عيوب تطبيق الصيانة الوقائية

قد تتطلب الصيانة الوقائية إيقاف الشبكة عن العمل كما ان استبدال قطع ما قد يسبب أخطاء أساسية مع زيادة استهلاك قطع الغيار كما إن العشوائية فى تصنيف أنواع الصيانة يؤدى إلى تحميل الإدارة أعباء وتكاليف مادية من الممكن توفيرها والاستفادة منها فى مجال أخر فمثلا العشوائية فى تطبيق نوع الصيانة الوقائية على كل الشبكة يؤدى الى زيادة فى التكاليف ولا يحل مشاكل والعيوب فى الشبكة والتي يمكن تلافيها عن طريق تطبيق الصيانة التنبؤية على سبيل المثال


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (29 أبريل 2012)

تقنيات تنظيم الصيانة 

 
1- الطريقة البدائية اليدوية 
وفيها يتم مراقبة ومتابعة أعمال الصيانة بطريقة بدائية من خلال المشرفين والملاحظين
2- معالجة البيانات الكترونيا
ويستخدم هذا النظام عادة عند اكتشاف مشكلات فى العملية اليدوية وهذا النظام هو عبارة عن وسيلة فعالة للسيطرة على أداء الشبكة والياتها والتجهيزات من خلال غرف ولوحات قيادة وتحكم يقودها عامل أو أكثر لمراقبة الشبكة والياتها وتجهيزات المديرية بالكامل ومن مميزات هذا النظام أنة يفرض سيطرة قوية على عمليات الصيانة بالكامل
3- الصيانة باستخدام الحاسوب
ويتم ذلك من خلال استخدام برامج الصيانة باستخدام الحاسوب والتى طرحت مؤخرا من قبل بعض الشركات المتخصصة فى المجال ويعد هذا النظام من احدث الانظمة التقنية الموجودة 

ما قبل خطوات تطبيق الصيانة

قبل الشروع في جدولة وكتابة خطوات الصيانة الوقائية ولتجنب العشوائية التي تكون هي السبب في اضاعة الوقت والمال يجب ان تتوفر دراسة ومعلومات شاملة عن كل من
1- خرائط كنتورية شامله للمنطقة تبين ارتفاع وانخفاض كل منطقة على حدة بالنسبة للمناطق الاخرى 
2- خرائط تفصيلية تبين مخالرج الصرف من المباني الى وحدات الرفع فالمعالجه
3- خرائط تفصيلية تبين مواقع خطوط المياه والكهرباء والهاتف .......... الخ
4- الكثافة السكانية للمنطقة ومعدل الاستهلاك اليومي للمياة
5- معلومات عن الاماكن الصناعية والتجارية في المنطقة
6- خرائط تبين طبيعة التربة ومنسوب المياه الجوفية







 خطوات تطبيق الصيانة 


 
1- تحديد جميع أجزاء الشبكة المراد صيانته
2- التأكد من توفير جميع المخططات التي تخص الشبكة عند تصميمها
3-تحديد الأماكن الواجب إجراء الصيانة عليها
4-عمل خطة الصيانة

بعد حصر جميع الأماكن الواجب إجراء الصيانة عليها لجميع مكونات الشبكة وتحديد أنواع الصيانة التي سوف يتم تطبيقها يتم وضع خطة مستقبلية لعمليات الصيانة (أسبوعية-شهرية-سنوية) تحدد فيها مواعيد الصيانة المختلفة لكل جزء.

ويجب عند إعداد هذه الخطة مراعاة توفير العمالة المحلية المناسبة مع توفير قطع الغيار والعدد والآلات وتحديد أوقات الذروة والمواسم والدراية بأجازات الأعياد وإجازات الفنيين وغيرها من العوامل المؤثرة في عمليات الصيانة

5- عمل نماذج وجداول الصيانة

بعد تحديد الأماكن الواجب إجراء الصيانة عليها يتم تفريغها في نماذج تصمم حسب نوع العمل وحسب الخطة الموضوعة ويتم إعطاء تلك النماذج إلى فريق الصيانة للبدء في تنفيذ العمليات المذكورة فيها ويتم المراجعة على هذه النماذج من قبل مسئول الصيانة للنظر في الملاحظات المدونة بها وإجراء اللازم نحوها ثم يتم حفظها في السجلات الخاصة بالشبكة 

6-اختيار وتدريب العمالة الفنية

كما هو معروف فان من أهم العناصر التي ترفع كفاءة عملية الصيانة وخفض تكاليفها هو عنصر العمالة المدربة فبعد استحداث خطة الصيانة يكون على مسئول الصيانة انتقاء الأفراد التي يرى إنها تصلح لتطبيق هذه الخطة بشكل جيد






7- توفير قطع الغيار

إن أي شبكة مكونة من أجزاء وكل جزء يؤدى وظيفة خلال فترة عمرة الافتراضي ويختلف هذا العمر الافتراضي طبقا لظروف التشغيل 
ومما لا شك فيه إن توافر قطع الغيار له تأثير مباشر في نجاح خطة الصيانة كما إن عدم توافر قطع الغيار يؤدى إلى تفاقم الاختناق وزيادة مدة خروج الشبكة عن العمل وبالتالي يؤثر ذلك في النهاية على ضعف الأداء ويتم توفير قطع الغيار بناء على خطة شراء مدروسة تعتمد على

أ‌- تحديد أنواع قطع الغيار
ب‌- تحديد حجم الاحتياج من قطع الغيار
ج- تحديد حجم الطلب الاقتصادي لمخزون قطع الغيار

بعد تحديد معدل الاستهلاك السنوي يتم تحديد حجم الطلب الاقتصادي لمخزون قطع الغيار والذي يعتمد على قيم عديدة من لابد من توافرها منها أوامر التوريد وتكلفة التخزين وحجم الاستهلاك
ويمكن إتباع السياسة العامة للتخزين والتي تتلخص في إن قطع الغيار المتوفرة محليا لا يتم شراؤها وتخزينها لإمكانية شراؤها في اى وقت أما القطع التي لا تتوافر محليا والتي تحتاج وقت طويل لتوريدها يتم طلب المهم منها وتخزينه في المخازن لحين الحاجة إليه.

8-العدد والأدوات

مما لا شك فيه إن العدد والأدوات المستخدمة في عمليات الصيانة لها أهمية كبيرة في تنفيذ خطة الصيانة الموضوعة للموقع في الوقت المحدد وبنجاح.
وأيضا توفر عدد متنوعة ومتطورة مثل (الساحبات الحوضية والصاروخية وساحبه الأطيان وحفارة وكرين ) يكون له تأثير كبير في تسريع وقت انجاز مهام الصيانة وبالتالي زيادة أوقات التشغيل ويتم تحديد العدد والأدوات المناسبة لكل عمل من واقع تعليمات المصنعين أو من خلال الخبرة والتجربة ويتم تسجيل هذه العدد والأدوات في سجلات خاصة بها ويمكن تحديد الأشخاص المسئولين عنها




9-عمل واستحداث نظام تسجيل المعلومات

لابد من أن يكون لدى اى إدارة صيانة نظام كامل لتسجيل المعلومات الخاصة بكل عمليات الصيانة لكل آلة بالموقع حيث إن هذه المعلومات المسجلة هي التي تكون بمثابة المرجع الأول والأخير لتقارير الصيانة التي ترفع إلى الإدارات العليا ويتم تقدير الموازنات وخطة الصيانة وشراء قطع الغيار وخطة المراقبة من خلالها
وعلى سبيل المثال يعتبر نظام أمر العمل إحدى أنظمة التسجيل المهمة والمفيدة ومن فوائدة 
1-توضيح العمل المراد انجازه 
2-توضيح العمل المنجز
3-رصد عمالة وزمن العمل المنجز
4-رصد المواد المستخدمة في العمل المنجز
5-رصد التكاليف


10-تنظيم الأعمال وتوزيع المسؤوليات

يمكن تصنيف تنظيم عمليات الصيانة الى 

ا- تنظيم من الناحية الفنية
وأفضل طريقة لتنظيم أعمال الصيانة من الناحية الفنية هي عمل بطاقات وصف لإعمال الصيانة الكبير منها والصغيرة ويجب ان تشمل هذه البطاقات على عناصر العمل المراد انجازه والوقت المطلوب لانجاز كل عنصر وجميع العدد والأدوات المطلوبة لإجراء العمل وعدد العمالة المطلوبة لانجاز العمل وجميع قطع الغيار المتوقع احتياجها لانجاز العمل
ب-التنظيم من الناحية الإدارية
يجب أن يكون هناك نظام شامل لجميع العاملين في قسم الصيانة وذلك من خلال تحديد مسميات الوظائف في كل قسم ودرجة تبعية كل وظيفة للأخرى ويتم توزيع العاملين على هذه الوظائف وتعريف كل موظف بمسؤوليات ومهام هذه الوظيفة ويجب اختبار الأشخاص المناسبين كلا حسب متطلبات وظيفته مع توزيع الأعمال والمسؤوليات وإصدار أوامر العمل وغيرها من الأعمال التنظيمية التي تضمن سير عمليات الصيانة بشكل جيد داخل المنشأة وتحقيق الأهداف المرجوة من ورائها.


11-مراقبة تنفيذ الخطة

مراقبة تنفيذ الخطة من أهم العناصر التي تضمن سير عملية الصيانة داخل المنشأة بأسلوب جيد حسب الخطة الموضوعة مسبقا ويمكن إتباع ثلاث خطوات يتم تنفيذهم بشكل جيد لضمان جودة عملية المراقبة
ا--تحديد الاختلافات بين ما تم تحديده في خطة الصيانة وبين ما تم انجازه بالفعل ويتم ذلك بإصدار تقرير شهري عن جميع انجازات أعمال الصيانة ومقارنتها بالإعمال الموضوعة في الخطة مسبقا 
ب--تحديد وتحليل أسباب الاختلاف ودراستها من قبل مسؤلى الصيانة ومعرفة أسبابها مثل تقصير أو إهمال فريق الصيانة أو نقص العمالة أو نقص في العدد والأدوات أو حتى نقص في قطع الغيار
ج--اتخاذ الإجراءات التصحيحية في ذلك وبمجرد أن يتعرف مسؤلي الصيانة عن أسباب الفروق يمكن رفع التوصيات والإجراءات التصحيحية لكل الأقسام المختلفة التي لها علاقة بالأمر للمساهمة في إنهاء هذه الأسباب أو عدم حدوثها بعد ذلك.


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (29 أبريل 2012)

المعدات المستخدمة في صيانة شبكات المجاري 

لاني قد كتبت اكثر من نصف موضوعي هذا اعتمادا على الخبرة العملية فاني لم اجد من المفردات سوى المفردات الدارجه في الاسواق العراقية


 ​ *1- المسحاه والقزمة والهيم *​ *وهي معدات تستخدم لتنظيف الكليات ولفتح أغطية المنهولات*​ *2- الدلو والحبل*​ *وتستخدم لتنظيف المنهولات بواسطة عامل ينزل الى قاع المنهول وأخر يسحب الدلو بواسطة الحبل*​ *3- الغرافه*​ *وهي اله فيها يقوم العامل بتنظيف المنهول بدون النزول به وتستخدم لتضيف الاطيان البسيطة والعلب المعدنية او البلاستيكية*​ *4 الكرين*​ *وهي آلية تساعد على رفع الاغطيه الكونكريتيه في المنهولات الكبيره الماره بالساحات الغير مبلطة بالاسفلت او الكونكريت وان لم تتوفر يستعان بالحفاره*​ *5- الساحبة الحوضية*​ *وهي آلية تقوم بسحب المياه الثقيلة من الشبكة أثناء الاختناق لتسنى لفريق الصيانة العمل على معرفة الخلل الناتج والمتسبب في الانسداد وفي بعض الأحيان تقوم بسحب ودفع المياه الثقيلة في الماسورة فتساعد على فتح الانسداد بقوة ضخ المياه*​ ​ *6- الصاروخية*​ * وهي آلية تقوم فتح الانسداد بواسطة أنبوب مرن يوضع في مقدمته ما يعرف بالصاروخ يقوم بدفع الماء من الامام ومن الخلف وبقوة دفع المياه الخلفية الاكبر ينطلق الصاروخ الى الامام مزيل العوالق المتسببة للانسداد*​ ​ *7- ساحبة الاطيان *​ *وهي آلية تقوم بسحب الاطيان والاحجار الصغيرة نسبيا (يعتمد حجم الاحجار على نوعيه وكفائه الالية ) المترسبة في اسفل المنهول *​ ​ *8- الكمبريسر*​ *وهي آلية تساعد على تكسير الإسفلت او الكونكريت المحيط باغطية المنهولات كما تساعد على هدم المنهولات القديمة الواجب ابدالها*​ *9 الحفارة*​ *وهي آلية تساعد على حفر و تنظيف اماكن المنهولات المراد صيانها او استحداثها*​ ​ ​


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (29 أبريل 2012)

الاهداء
اهدي مجهودي هذا لوالدي ابي وامي رحمهما الله تعالى


----------

